# strange circles on side



## wmroth (May 6, 2013)

My doe (Saanen/Apline cross) has 3 strange circles on her side.  The skin is not affected; just the hair is clipped.  I have never seen them before.  Could they be bites from another Goat?  I do not believe that it is ring worm because the skin is normal.  The coloration of the ring is the color of her hair.  Puzzling??  HELP


----------



## ragdollcatlady (May 6, 2013)

Could they be from a vaccine reaction or injection site abscess??? I just shaved 4 of our girls and one that is sensitive to every injection (and jumps around so they don't get all the way in like they should) has a few "spots" right where her vaccines and ivermectin injections were given. Poor girl also has no fat so I think she feels them more than the others.

I wouldn't think bites would be so round. When my big girls "bite" at the younger kids, they pull pretty hard and it can break the tips pf the hair, but not in a circle......


----------



## BrownSheep (May 6, 2013)

I don't know about goats but sheep sometimes get club lamb fungus, but since the skin isn't affected I doubt it would be anysort of fungus. Doesn't hurt to put some Athleat's foot cream on it though.


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (May 6, 2013)

*Are there any other animals in their pen that could bite them? It looks almost like small horse bites that I've seen on our horses when they bite each other.*


----------



## wmroth (May 7, 2013)

Thanks for all your replies.  There are no other animals with my girls.  I have 3 does and 3 kids.  As for injection sites, no injections were given near these circles. They look like bites, but not sure.  Any other suggestions?


----------



## chubbydog811 (May 7, 2013)

Check/treat for lice - my does usually get lice every spring when they blow their coat. They will chew so hard on themselves, that they will leave marks like that on their sides.


----------



## ThornyRidgeII (May 8, 2013)

chubbydog811 said:
			
		

> Check/treat for lice - my does usually get lice every spring when they blow their coat. They will chew so hard on themselves, that they will leave marks like that on their sides.


my thoughts exactly.. goats typically itch with their mouth or rubbing.. I would guess if they can wrench their neck to this area it is from them chewing itchy area...


----------



## wmroth (May 8, 2013)

I cut the doe's hair, treated areas for ringworm, and treated for lice.  Hope that will help.  We will see!  Thanks for your input!


----------



## mikayladawn (May 12, 2013)

I heard that a either a selenium or copper deficiency can cause breakage in the hair. Don't know if it would cause circles like that though.


----------

